# Pool filter sand



## gunk (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyone used pool filter sand as a substrate? Any pros? Cons? I have a few easy plants like Amazon Swords growing fine in it without root tabs, just Flourish liquid ferts. I'd like to grow some foreground plants like Glossotigma or Dwarf Baby Tears. Will that be okay in this sand?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Pool filter sand is just inert quartz sand, so it will grow anything if you use water column fertilizing, as you are doing. This doesn't mean it is as good a substrate as ADA aquasoil, but it does work. As far as I know nothing is as good as ADA aquasoil. But, I don't use it. I'm happy.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Pool sand is one of the top substrates I like to use. It is easy to use, no rinsing required. It is easy to plant in & holds the plants down well. The best thing about it is it is cheap to use & will not change your water parameters.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/180galJan04

Pool filter sand only in that tank.

But please understand that it takes a long time for mulm to accumulate in this sand. Stem plants are allright in the beginning but don't expect rooted plants to do really well. Takes about 6 months to get the sand dirty enough.

--Nikolay


----------

